

Jackass of the Week: Reuters - superchink
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2012/12/11/jackass-reuters

======
uvTwitch
Jackass of the Week: John Gruber. Calling Reuters fools by niggling about the
technical meaning of 'tax', while conveniently overlooking the clear message
of the article. It's unlikely he'd make the same petty comments were it's tone
not taking pot shots at his favourite company.

~~~
mxxx
Agreed. I can't really help myself, even though I know when I read a Gruber
article I'll inevitably just roll my eyes and groan.

------
jack-r-abbit
Every time I read a Gruber post I can't help but think of these lines from
Howard Stern's _Private Parts_ :

 _The average Howard Stern fan listens for - are you ready for this? - an hour
and twenty minutes. The average Stern hater listens for two and a half hours a
day. Most common answer? "I want to see what he'll say next."_ [1]

I subscribe to his RSS feed and can't bring myself to unsubscribe for fear of
missing the next really asinine thing that will dribble out of his over-
inflated head.

[1]<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119951/quotes?qt=qt0468488>

------
blackethylene
"If this isn’t the dumbest thing I read all week I fear for my sanity."

Try to read your own articles John ... it may open your eyes

------
pi_neutrino
I think you're taking the article too literally, John.

